# Basement layout review



## cbehr (Sep 5, 2013)

I have my general room layout as pictured below. Excuse the drawing but I did it in excel, each block representing 1’. As you can see this is not a dedicated theater room and I’m trying to decide on a screen that is view-able with a decent amount of ambient light. There is one window near the bar but I’m more concerned about what the projector/screen will look like if a few lights are on when people are over. In addition the carpet/ceiling will be lighter colored, I can get away with the walls being darker. 
I’m planning on a BenQW1070 and a electric 106” or possible 120” screen that will be lowered to use part time. The remainder of the time I will have a 60” flush mounted in/on the wall with built in bookcases on both sides and a build in ET center below. Do you folks think I would be better off with a grey screen for viewing in non-pitch black conditions?
Seating is another concern as my wife does not want theater seating. The back of the sofa will be about 13’ but I’m concerned how the picture will look for those sitting on the side section. Another problem is placement of rear speakers. I realize this entire setup is not “ideal” for a theater type experience but I’m trying to get the best of both worlds.
I took a few picture of the room so far the first picture was taken from A location on the diagram, second from B, third from C. 
Any thoughts concerns etc?

***Thanks Peter for helping to fix my picture links!


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I see what you mean. Try using the urls from photobucket instead of the avs forum content links. Looking at your pictures on photobucket, there are "Links to share this photo" on the right side of the page. Copy the "direct" link and put it between the IMG tags in your post. If it works your first photo should be shown at the bottom of my post.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Welcome to the Shack! Looks like you have a great space to work with and I'm looking forward to seeing how your room progresses! 

The only comment I thought of was that sitting at the bar you wouldn't be able to see the screen, though it looks like not much of an option for changing that around.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Glad you got your photos to work.

You mention rear speakers. Do you plan on 5 channel or 7 channel surround? Have you considered in-wall or in-ceiling speakers? Not sure if you have already purchased your gear.


----------



## cbehr (Sep 5, 2013)

We did consider multiple layouts and are 90% set on this due to it creating one large "open" room feeling. I will have a small TV in the bar area and we thought it would be nicer to interact with the people sitting in the "TV" area rather than to see the TV if that makes any sense.

I think I'm going with the Energy Classic 5.1 surround sound. Not the highest end but gets good reviews for the money. could I mount these in the wall/ceiling in the rear of the room? There is a soffit with a few LED can lights across the back of the room.
http://www.amazon.com/Energy-Classic-Theater-System-Black/dp/B001202C44/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1379439067&sr=8-1&keywords=energy+classic

I have spent countless hours designing/redesigning researching this project and I still have a lot of work to do!!


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I suggest ditching the sectional and going with a regular sofa or three chairs. Those who would be sitting on the side wall would not be able to enjoy the screen. This will also allow you to move the seating closer to the screen and even add a second row on a riser if you wanted. I think it would be an improvement in both the visual and audible experience.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

cbehr said:


> I think I'm going with the Energy Classic 5.1 surround sound. Not the highest end but gets good reviews for the money. could I mount these in the wall/ceiling in the rear of the room? There is a soffit with a few LED can lights across the back of the room.


Looks like you can mount those to the wall or ceiling (with proper brackets). My concern, along the lines of what vann_d stated is that sitting against the rear and side walls is going to prevent you from getting the best surround effect. I would also suggest either moving the seating away from the walls, or consider in-ceiling speakers for your surround channels. I understand that this is a multi-purpose room where aesthetics spaciousness are important. You have the unfortunate task of deciding where to compromise.


----------



## cbehr (Sep 5, 2013)

I have to make compromises as mentioned unfortunately. My wife is rather against the theater seats as it's just her and I and two little dogs unless we're having people over for a party/sporting event. We're more of the lay on the sofa kinda people rather than recline in a chair. Perhaps I could go with a normal sofa and move it a few feet from the wall then add a couple chairs(not best viewing angle for projector but ok for 60" TV) on either side facing TV...maybe even a counter with a couple stools in the back? We both liked the idea of a huge sectional but it seems that's the worst seating option?

If I went with the surround sound I posted could I install them in the wall? Should they be in the ceiling or wall?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

cbehr said:


> I have to make compromises as mentioned unfortunately. My wife is rather against the theater seats as it's just her and I and two little dogs unless we're having people over for a party/sporting event. We're more of the lay on the sofa kinda people rather than recline in a chair. Perhaps I could go with a normal sofa and move it a few feet from the wall then add a couple chairs(not best viewing angle for projector but ok for 60" TV) on either side facing TV...maybe even a counter with a couple stools in the back? We both liked the idea of a huge sectional but it seems that's the worst seating option?


What's important is that you're comfortable in the room. There are plenty of ways to get great results from less than ideal room setups. Although I have the luxury of a dedicated movie room, we spend most of our time in the living room on a large sectional sofa and I'd have to agree it's the most comfortable. If it will just be yourself and your wife the majority of the time then I wouldn't worry too much about having the perfect theater seating arrangement.



cbehr said:


> If I went with the surround sound I posted could I install them in the wall? Should they be in the ceiling or wall?


I'd suggest using something like this OmniMount 5.0 to mount them to the walls or ceiling at the back of your room, and angle them down toward the sofa. It will give you more flexibility than mounting them in the wall. They're not designed to be mounted in the wall anyway.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I hear you on the theater seats. My wife had the same objection so I have a sofa with a chaise in my basement instead. At some point I might override that decision since I'm the one down there every night. There is just something about a nice chair right in the sweet spot.

The sectional could be fine. If it were me, I'd pull it away from the back wall a couple feet. Sitting directly on the back wall is a recipe for boomy base and poor vocal clarity.


----------



## cbehr (Sep 5, 2013)

I think I can at least pull the sofa from the wall to better suit the surround sound.

What about the screen, should I go with a grey screen as this isn't a dedicate theater room and there will be at least some ambient light from ceiling lights in the bar area if people area over and the ceiling/carpet will be a lighter color? If it's just my wife and all at night there would be no lights other than the ceiling/floor colors reflecting some light back to the screen.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

cbehr said:


> I think I can at least pull the sofa from the wall to better suit the surround sound.
> 
> What about the screen, should I go with a grey screen as this isn't a dedicate theater room and there will be at least some ambient light from ceiling lights in the bar area if people area over and the ceiling/carpet will be a lighter color? If it's just my wife and all at night there would be no lights other than the ceiling/floor colors reflecting some light back to the screen.


Sorry, can't really give you advise on the screen except to start a thread in the projection screens forum. The experts there will want to know several things before they can help. I expect these would include (at the least):

screen size
projector model
throw distance (distance from projector to screen)
ambient lighting conditions

hope this helps a little...


----------

